# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  توصيات لمحبي الاسهم السعودية  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## باوند

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
الى محبي الاسهم السعودية بعد التوكل على الله سنقوم بوضع توصيات على الاسهم السعودية في هذا الموضوع مع  
العلم ان هذه التوصيات ستكون تجريبية لمدة شهر وبعد دراسة النتائج سنقرر هل نواصل في التوصيات ام نتوقف  
والله الموفق ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،  ، 
طبعا هذا هو الموضوع الاول من نوعه في هذا السوق،،،،،،،،،*

----------


## msasb

بالتوفيق عزيزي

----------


## باوند

*حياك الله اخي  
سنبدا من الغد باذن الله*

----------


## ugv2010

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ‘‘‘‘
أما بعد يسرنى فى هذه الزاوية أن أقدم شكرى وتقديرى  للاخ / باوند المميز واسجل اعجابى به وبما يقدم من ماهو مفيد وطيب  
 وننتظرك   صباحا ان شاء الله

----------


## باوند

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ugv2010
					  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ‘‘‘‘
أما بعد يسرنى فى هذه الزاوية أن أقدم شكرى وتقديرى  للاخ / باوند المميز واسجل اعجابى به وبما يقدم من ماهو مفيد وطيب  
 وننتظرك   صباحا ان شاء الله   شكرا لك اخي العزيز*

----------


## باوند

*طبعا يااخوان راح نوضع لكل سهم توصية منفردة مع الرسم*

----------


## Mohammed 75

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي بوند
و ماشاء الله عليك مبدع وتحب الخير لكل اللي في هالمنتدى
عسى الله يزيدك علم ورزق وتوفيق وكل خير يارب 
وان شاء الله تحقق كل احلامك يالغالي
موفق يارب

----------


## Mohammed 75

> *طبعا يااخوان راح نوضع لكل سهم توصية منفردة مع الرسم*

 ان شاء الله اكون متابع معاك بما ان بكره ويك اند للفوركس

----------

